# Moving GBA section off portal and putting PSP?



## luke_c (May 18, 2010)

Well? We all know that GBA is dead now in terms of new games and I don't see a reason why it should stay on the portal, it would be better if we added PSP and possibly even 360 too.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 18, 2010)

I would have to agree with this, and great work on the releases


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

*cough*this was mah idea luke!*cough*

so i agree


----------



## DarkWay (May 18, 2010)

I agree to, it would make much more sense having consoles that are still active in terms of new releases.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Good idea. Although maybe then our name will look kind of awkward, if you know what I mean.


----------



## enarky (May 18, 2010)

Having a PSP section that just copies another websites list is a pretty stupid idea IMHO.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

@enarky: It seems as though you don't know that for every other release here we have copied everything from other sites, too.


----------



## luke_c (May 18, 2010)

enarky said:
			
		

> Having a PSP section that just copies another websites list is a pretty stupid idea IMHO.


You're still moaning? Seriously? What do you expect us to do then mastermind? If you know it all, do it your yourself you ungrateful bastard


----------



## Llama Riot (May 18, 2010)

GBA WILL NEVER DIE


----------



## enarky (May 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> @enarky: It seems as though you don't know that for every other release here we have copied everything from other sites, too.


Yes, but you did that little by little from various sources, thus creating your own list. Now you're taking another list point blank. Do the people behind Advanscene even know that?


----------



## luke_c (May 18, 2010)

enarky said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure to catch up on releases they just used once source, then as they caught up, used multiple releases, for faster releases, which is what I intend to do.


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2010)

Until the releases get sorted to look like the normal releases, I think it's a bad idea. Even if it was, I think getting rid of the GBA option really is a bad idea since, you know, this is GBAtemp.


----------



## Thoob (May 19, 2010)

How about a PS3 release section?


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> How about a PS3 release section?


Do PS3 games even get dumped?


----------



## luke_c (May 19, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do, but there's no point as they aren't playable, yet.


----------



## Paarish (May 19, 2010)

change the name to NDStemp...?

*ponders*

nah doesn't have the same ring to it...


----------



## DarkWay (May 19, 2010)

I see people complaining about removing the GBA releases from the front page (even though there will be no more new releases) because this is GBAtemp, so how about this instead:-
Leave the GBA releases there but add the other consoles that are currently getting releases (and dumped) to the bar? there's definately enough room there to do so.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I see people complaining about removing the GBA releases from the front page (even though there will be no more new releases) because this is GBAtemp, so how about this instead:-
> Leave the GBA releases there but add the other consoles that are currently getting releases (and dumped) to the bar? there's definately enough room there to do so.


Not on a small monitor (like mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lily (May 19, 2010)

The Wii/DS/GBA sections are part of g-Online. I'm not sure how easy it is to add new systems into it, or if it can even be done at all? All the posts that are being put into the PSP Scene releases section are kind of pointless if they won't mesh with it.


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## luke_c (May 18, 2010)

Well? We all know that GBA is dead now in terms of new games and I don't see a reason why it should stay on the portal, it would be better if we added PSP and possibly even 360 too.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 27, 2010)

I don't think this is a good idea. I think since carts like the SCDS2 came out, there could be more activity. I know when I get mine, I'm gonna check that section out.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a good idea. I think since carts like the SCDS2 came out, there could be more activity. I know when I get mine, I'm gonna check that section out.



But GBA releases will still be at a standstill.

Seriously, I know its called GBAtemp, but it's time to move on.


----------



## Sterling (May 27, 2010)

Honestly I don't agree with removing it. Maybe put it as a sub forum under the oldies section? There is still plenty of discussion to be had about GBA games/hardware, and there will be for perhaps another couple years. Lets face it, games that aren't super old are still talked about, and referred to frequently.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 8, 2010)

Why didn't anyone think about the name when this site and forum was being created? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On the flipside, the GBA in GBAtemp just adds badassery, because as time goes on, it becomes much more retrotastic. 

Times do change, and if we change the GBA to a PSP, it's not that bad of an idea. Besides, there are still other ways to honor the GBA.

Also, I never noticed that section because I usually go straight to the forum


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The moniter on my laptop is 15.4" there's clearly room for 4 more icons at most on my screen


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

My monitor is 10 inch. Go figure.

Also, late reply ftw.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2010)

10 inch monitor?  Really?  Wow.  I have an old 19 inch CRT monitor just sitting around collecting dust.  It's the smallest one in the house.

Anyway, about GBA releases.....I don't know.

I just hope the release listings don't get altered.  I use them to create a list of the DS games.....for hooking my relatives kids up with games.  If it gets changed, my list will become screwed.  It's already up to 33 pages.....I'd hate to have to start that list over again.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 9, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Why didn't anyone think about the name when this site and forum was being created?


Ok, let's consider "Temp", it must be closed !


Ok, without joking now.
Maybe the devs (Costello mostly ?) can set a Profile option to select which console the user want to see in the release box.
So, no more complains about keeping or removing it.


And, on the same time, a G-online page to separate Wii/VC/WW, it's a mess when looking for a game or a number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(thanks in advance if you take time to do it)


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't think it's that bad of an idea, haha.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 9, 2010)

Sure why not? The title of the site will look awkward as hell though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2010)

We can't make any immediate changes, as lilsypha said, these new systems are not yet part of our g-online database and so cannot be displayed like the other systems are, however we're constantly working on improving the site and its features, so it's not out of the question to see other systems on the portal.

So nothing soon, but watch this space


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 9, 2010)

Woah, buck up there man.
First of all, there is a PSP section. Second of all, why kill off the GBA section? It still gets some use! That, and really it's what GBATemp started out as!


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't see the point of keeping an active gba list here (but keep it archived), but adding psp makes perfect sense.

I wouldn't just steal another list though - I'd go through a predb and make a new, accurate list that shows which games came out and in which order.




			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> 10 inch monitor?  Really?  Wow.  I have an old 19 inch CRT monitor just sitting around collecting dust.  It's the smallest one in the house.


I guess the netbook/ultra-small laptop/tablet phenomenon has completely passed you by then...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> I can't see the point of keeping an active gba list here (but keep it archived), but adding psp makes perfect sense.
> 
> I wouldn't just steal another list though - I'd go through a predb and make a new, accurate list that shows which games came out and in which order.
> Well, advanscene's list has them in correct order, that's why we chose to copy info from their list.
> ...


This.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2010)

It wouldn't be GBAtemp if we got rid of the GBA part.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Well, advanscene's list has them in correct order, that's why we chose to copy info from their list.


Last time I looked at advancescenes psp list (which admittedly was a very long time, 12months+) it had quite a few that were in the wrong order.  The output from a pretime search on a few sites confirmed it.

This is why I'd just use a predb, extract all the psp releases from it and use that - you have a 100% correct list of every scene release in the real order they were released.  Do a search for scenenukes and you can even include them.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 11, 2010)

The GBA should now be in the museum.I support the idea but I don't think the section should be dumped, it should be archived.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 11, 2010)

I would plan for it now and then act on it when the DS lite is stopped.  

You can just make the section hidden and allow people to enable it in thier profile.  Then explain it as being a retired section.  It would only be visible if people actually looked for it. It would probably move all the spambots to the NDS section though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> It would only be visible if people actually looked for it. It would probably move all the spambots to the NDS section though.


Well, it's not like there's still lot of spambots, AFAIK only sleeping ones that have yet to wake up can do something, other spambots can't get through the login anymore due to captcha's or something like that.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, maybe we really should remove the GBA section from the releases, but honestly, I don't see the reason to add PSP/360/PS3/iPhone etc. Isn't this the Nintendo community? There are plenty of others who list Sony/Microsoft.


----------

